
Show HN: Caffee – Make your roadmap available in Slack - tgroutars
https://caffee.io
======
tgroutars
Caffee v0.1 is now live and looking for beta testers!

Caffee is a new and better way for product teams to connect with the rest of
their organisation, by

\- making your roadmap available, searchable and navigable right in Slack

\- collecting and attaching feedbacks to items of your roadmap

\- sending relevant and timely notifications when you make progress

Our mission is to bring your product team closer to their users and
stakeholders by building an engaged community around your product. We're only
a Slack app right now, but we have big plans for your team.

Any feedback greatly appreciated!

